# No more uber



## Soulless_senpai (Mar 10, 2018)

After a year of driving for peanuts and looking for a better job. I finally found work. I got a job working on a fishing boat in Alaska. I am surprised I lasted this long on uber. I should of been deactivated long time ago.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Congratulations! Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Soulless_senpai said:


> After a year of driving for peanuts and looking for a better job. I finally found work. I got a job working on a fishing boat in Alaska. I am surprised I lasted this long on uber. I should of been deactivated long time ago.


I heard those fishing jobs are harsh on the body, but pays $150k


----------



## Talal Emran (Aug 2, 2018)

Good luck with your new job


----------



## MIKAL (Jul 26, 2017)

can you help me finding a job at your company!!!!?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Congratulations. You won’t have to pay for any boat depreciation either.


----------



## the_king_of_$3.18 (Jul 28, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Congratulations. You won't have to pay for any boat depreciation either.


Haha...unless he saves up and gets his own boat!??!


----------



## Nosoupforyou (Feb 3, 2018)

Soulless_senpai said:


> After a year of driving for peanuts and looking for a better job. I finally found work. I got a job working on a fishing boat in Alaska. I am surprised I lasted this long on uber. I should of been deactivated long time ago.


Sir, I would love to have a beer with you and share stories


----------

